

Ask YC: getting a US bank account for non-US resident. - kuvkir

Hi!<p>I'm investigating the possibility of opening a US bank account for non-US resident.
Is it possible at all, and if yes, how hard can it be?
Basically I need to have it in order to be able to accept PayPal / Google checkout.
The only way I see right now is:<p>1) set up an LLC in Delaware,<p>2) open a corporate bank account for my LLC.<p>While the first step is quite feasible, the second one is pretty vague. I couldn't find any good information on what it takes to get a bank account for an LLC, especially if I'm not a US-resident.
Does anyone here have experience in it?<p>Alternatively, if I'm missing something and there's a simpler way to accept PayPal payments,
point me to one.<p>Thanks,
Kirill<p>P.S: I'm from Moscow, Russia
======
patio11
This is a common question on another forum I participate on. I got tired of
answering it so I wrote it up as a blog post:

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2007/08/15/banking-for-the-uisv/>

Short version: getting a US bank account for a non-US resident is possible and
routine.

~~~
kuvkir
Thanks for the great post, however I still don't understand some concepts.
I'll research more on that later.

------
listic
There was an article on getting a US merchant account recently:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=530055>

P.S. I'm from St.-Petersburg, Russia

~~~
kuvkir
Thanks, the curious thing that I saw that post and even bookmarked it, but
somehow forgot to read it ;)

